

Facebook's Got Nothin' on Google - gatsby
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/features/view/feature/Facebooks-Got-Nothin-on-Google-3083

======
LeonW
Hmm, this discussion has been going on for quite a while now and obviously
will so in the future. I have to say that I feel the FB vs. Google discussion
doesn't make much sense to me, and the only thing worth comparing is that they
are both big. Clearly, the all social approach from FB is not a direction
Google thinks is worth following. Doesn't make Google vs Apple way more sense
here?

